# Krumble Kake ...



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

I just acquired a ten+ year sealed tin of Krumble Kake! It tastes great! Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I've never tried it, but it looks beautiful, Paul! An interesting looking pipe, too. What is it?


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Never tried it but it looks wonderful. Nice score!


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

freestoke said:


> ... An interesting looking pipe, too. What is it?


It's a Castello billiard sitter! Love that pipe!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sam_Wheat said:


> It's a Castello billiard sitter! Love that pipe!


I guess! Seems like whenever something really catches my eye it's always out of my price range! :lol: Super looking pipe, it really is. So how is that KK?


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

I need some more of this good stuff! Still unavailable. I would love to hear your input on Krumble Kake vs Penzance.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a tin that's at least 6 years old, maybe more. The stuff is dark and oily! I just haven't gotten around to trying it yet.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Can't say I've had the pleasure, but from what I gathered, it was basically Penzance tinned for Smoker's Haven. If they weren't the same, they had to have been pretty close. 
Blended by Germain.

10 years has had to have done wonders for an already exemplary blend.


Best of luck finding more...


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Sounds like it would be fantastic. I'm curious to hear if the latakia aged differently in a "kake" than it might in a ribbon (usually around 5 years they start to flatten and get really musty, which I kind of like), but I'm sure the Virginia component is sublime and would be the real star of this one. Also, I demand a full review!


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I have a tin that's at least 6 years old, maybe more. The stuff is dark and oily! I just haven't gotten around to trying it yet.


How much? LOL


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

---


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

that KK looks wonderful Paul. wow 10 years old. that's got to have tasted wonderful. I only have some blends that are approaching 18 months, and 1 year. the pipe looks great too Paul
troy


----------

